# Wuppertal, Germany



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

I always find it funny, that when German cities are shown in Urban Showcase, many non-German people comment like: How nice, how beautiful, clean and livable... even though, let's face it, many German cities are actually really ugly (Wuppertal being is a good example!) compared to other european cities. 
Thanks very much Minato-ku for the pictures, they are all very well made. But honestly, what do the people find so nice in this pictures?


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

...not just Europe, even Germany has thousands of cities, which are far more "beautiful" than Wuppertal


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Well, it may not be beautiful in the sense that say, Italian or French cities can be beautiful, but it's certainly interesting and cool!


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Tiaren said:


> I always find it funny, that when German cities are shown in Urban Showcase, many non-German people comment like: How nice, how beautiful, clean and livable... even though, let's face it, many German cities are actually really ugly (Wuppertal being is a good example!) compared to other european cities.
> Thanks very much Minato-ku for the pictures, they are all very well made. But honestly, what do the people find so nice in this pictures?


A city's beauty and attractiveness is all subjective, I suppose. To a German, Wuppertal might look gritty, industrial, and boring. But the reason I like it is because it has beautiful surroundings with greenery and soul, and it DOESN'T look like some of the glittering, perfectly-preserved cities of Europe where everything has been pressure-washed and covered with a fresh coat of paint. It looks vibrant and interesting, and looks like a very comfortable, lived-in city. The infrastructure gives it a sort of late-19th century whimsical quality. How can you imply that the city isn't nice?


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

I come from Wuppertal =D


----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

Wuppertal Schwebebahn from above


----------



## Benediktus (Sep 4, 2006)

*Wuppertal Barmen*


----------



## Benediktus (Sep 4, 2006)

*Wuppertal. Barmer Anlagen.*


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice seeing pictures again of the city where I lived 2 months in 2008!


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

I like the schwebebahn very much. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the SF of Germany  pretty nice small City!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Even if some architecture is grey, I think the city looks nice, especially the views from the hill!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates including the pano :cheers:


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice! There actually are some nice parts of Wuppertal which I hope will also be shown here.  Otherwise, Wuppertal is quite deprived and run down unfortunately, like many cities in the area.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Looks like a very romantic place. Love it.


----------



## Benediktus (Sep 4, 2006)

*Wuppertal-Mirke.*

Bahnhof, Cafe "Utopist", nähere Umgebung.

Railway station, cafe of "Utopist", closer surroundings.



[more]


----------



## Coihaique (Feb 22, 2011)

At least the last pictures of Benediktus show some really nice areas - really above average Gründerzeit. After seeing the first page of this Wuppertal thread I had to agree with MetroSilesia - soo much very ugly and boring 50s- 60s 70s 80s- it is not even "modern" but realy cheap. You have to understand the postware situation - but some other cities realy did a better job in postwar arcitecture. Was Wuppertal SPD-ruled after the war? I also sometimes wonder about so positiv comments about such cities - from my view many people are simply polite or are Germanophil. But I hope the pictures of Benediktus represent a large part of the city (but I hope the windows of the last picutre are not representative for the Gründerzeit quarter) - than I did this city injustice- and of course the Schwebebahn is a realy unique and interesting feature of the city.

PS: Of course everything is subjective - there are people who like the postwar style.


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

Benediktus said:


>


The good old Simson KR 51/1 made it to the west :cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, the city suffers (like all German cities and especially in that region) from too much bland post-war buildings, but overall it is very nice. I always like cities that are located in a valley with steep slopes and nice views on the forested edges. The skytrain gives an extra opportunity to enjoy this natural setting.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

very nice photo. The city is very intersting with a lots of greenary, hills, and Schwebebahn which runs above the river is charming for the city, actually the visitng card of the city. As far the post war buildings, this is not so important. The main city attraction is the Schewebebahn and the valley which is full of greenery, and there are still a lot of old buildings which offsets the drawbacks of the city which IMO are few. I didn't find myself the city so post war than I find it more as a perfect city conversion from an industrial era to a more turistic one. Moreover the industrial smack of the city doesn't seem to me one of the XX century, but one of the XIX century which make it unique.

Jennifat point it very well here 



Jennifat said:


> and it DOESN'T look like some of the glittering, perfectly-preserved cities of Europe where everything has been pressure-washed and covered with a fresh coat of paint


----------



## Benediktus (Sep 4, 2006)

*Herbst, zwischen Unterbarmen und Hardt.*



[more]


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

That last set is amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Wuppertal :cheers:


----------



## SturmBeobachter (Jun 10, 2013)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow! Superb!


----------



## Benediktus (Sep 4, 2006)

*From Wuppertal to Alt Wetter.*


----------



## Benediktus (Sep 4, 2006)

*Wuppertal. Sedansberg.*



[more]


----------



## Benediktus (Sep 4, 2006)

*Ein Sommertag auf der Hardt. A summer day on the Hardt.*



[more]


----------

